# Stephon Marbury or Steve Nash?



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

Given the same supporting cast, whom would you rather have on your team?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Nash, seems to be under control more than Marbury. Nash likes to get his teammates involved while Marbury IMO shoots alot for a PG.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

marbury is going to win this..people on this board love him


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

I love watching Marbury, he just seems so dominant for a 6-2 PG. I can't figure out why his teams don't win more though. Anyone who's smart want to explain why Marbury doesn't win more?


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Marbury, I prefer combo guards.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

nash


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cusematt23</b>!
> I love watching Marbury, he just seems so dominant for a 6-2 PG. I can't figure out why his teams don't win more though. Anyone who's smart want to explain why Marbury doesn't win more?


He doesn't play with Dirk?:whoknows:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cusematt23</b>!
> I love watching Marbury, he just seems so dominant for a 6-2 PG. I can't figure out why his teams don't win more though. Anyone who's smart want to explain why Marbury doesn't win more?


I can do it for you. Since we are talking about winning, we ignore the exact position the guards play first.

There are generally 3 levels I would rate for guards who are the playmaker on the team.

1) Guys like Andre Miller, Jason Kidd, John Stockon. Those guys look for pass first because of their inability to create a makable shot. Those guys are fast but lack of explosive first step and neccessary athletic ability to create a shot for himself. Those guys heavily relie on picks to create plays in halfcourt. Those guys wont try to do too much and are unselfish on the court. But seriosuly, if you are able to score at will like Jordan on court, would you try to run picks and looking for assists as you wont look as Hero as Jordan dunking the ball left and right?"

2) Guys like Kevin Johnson, Marbury of course, Timmy Hardaway, Steve Francis. Guys does have a good-great explosive first step but didnt have the athletic abaility to finish plays ALL THE TIME in the air. Then what will we see? A lot of passes from the players when THEY CANT score but could find the open man due to their first step to get around his defender and team had to help. But the player sometimes shooting, sometimes passing doesnt exactly make their teammates comfortablely to know when they will get the open shot and when they dont. And as well, sometimes the passes were off that the teammates always have to get the ball so they would be out of the rythem to take shots. And make sure that this type of players's creation often have force a few big men on their team to MAKE the shot for their team to advance. It's a lot different from your big men to make shots for you then ASK THEM MUST MAKE SHOTS for the Marbury type player to score because of the opposing center would stay home unless the team big men hit shot after shot. And as well, those so called combo guards are able to display 20/8 very often but their impact on their team is nothing more than medicore.

3) Players like Carter, Kobe, Iverson, Jordan. Guards required the entire team defense to stop. They dont need certain players to make certain plays to go off. Those players also have a lot of intangibles to offer because of the massive attention they draw, the putpacks(dont count as assists), the second assists, the third assists and more importantly, you dont ask role players MUST make certain plays for the team to win, instead role players would step up automatically because you dont need to make the same certain plays for the star players to go off or the team to win, so they wont have pressure and could always step up their game.

Example? Steve Kerr from the Bulls, Horry from the Lakers. People tended to think those guys are clutch and stepped up for the team. But they were never asked to make shots for the team to win. It was that the plays developed and the ball went to their hands to take open 3s. It's totally different from your coaching staffs giving pressure to scrubs to make shots than to make open shots when it's there.

Anyway, I could go even further but I just want to make sure if anyone can grasp what I say before I go on..


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Hmmm a guy that will help a teams development or a guy that will decrese their development.... Gee i gotta go with teh guy that will help the teams development. Nash is the perfect PG IMO, he loves to push the ball, loves to pass, but when need be, he can shoot, unlike Kidd.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

if marbury was like 6'5 or so id take him. But the truth is, point guards who are the best scoring option on there team usually do take away from the team concept because the ball is already in the guys hands because hes a point guard, but he cant setup wide open shots for scoring option #1 because he already being guarded with the ball when the shot clock say 24 on it. So id prefer nash running the point and getting his shots when he has em. Im more of a go with the flow kind of guy as it is as opposed to forcing everything. and you gotta force stuff sometimes when you run the point and the teams best scorer. 

Stephon can do alot of things though and the knicks got better once they traded for him.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

marbury is not a true point guard. He is a more Sg oriented like Baron Davis, unlike Nash who is actually a true point guard and looks to get his teammates involved more then Marbury does


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

It is going to be very obvious when the Suns win more than 29 games this year with Nash. 

The Suns were at the bottom of the league last year, Nash will defiently improve them.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Stephon Marbury.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Stephon Marbury.


 Why?

I cant imagine a team with that much talent and Steve Nash as PG sucking so bad as the Suns did last year!!

Marbury is more of a SG that doenst do a very god job of running an offense and is selfish.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I would definitely take Marbury as a player...but I think I accidentally voted for Nash.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> I would definitely take Marbury as a player...but I think I accidentally voted for Nash.


Marbury more versitile then Nash is but nash is definetly the better PG


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cusematt23</b>!
> Anyone who's smart want to explain why Marbury doesn't win more?


 True!New Jersey sucked when Marbury was there. Phoenix was awesome with Jason Kidd.

When Kidd went to New Jersey, they were the best team in the east by far. When Marbury went to Phoenix the team turned to **** fast!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cusematt23</b>!
> I love watching Marbury, he just seems so dominant for a 6-2 PG. I can't figure out why his teams don't win more though. Anyone who's smart want to explain why Marbury doesn't win more?


Because Marbury as talented as he is makes all his teammates watch and wait for the jumper.

He turns everyone in a spot-up shooter because he doesn't really run fastbreaks, walks the ball up the floor and likes to dribble the entire shotclock.

Isiah is making some stupid moves trading shooters for athletes. It is no surprise Van Horn had his statistical best seasons with Marbury.

If you have athletic players, Nash is the better fit and fastbreak basketball will win you a lot more games in the regular season.

I think Marbury will get a lot of criticism after next season when people realize how much better Nash/Marion/Amare will work than Marbury/Marion/Amare a year ago.


----------



## Sir bryant (Jul 11, 2004)

Nash is better because he has people to work wiht


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir bryant</b>!
> Nash is better because he has people to work wiht


Hey good first post kid.

Your first post already determine your position in your mind.
Feel fret to learn the PM function if you are interested to know what position you are at in my mind.

1) Sux 2) Sux 3) sux.


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh please.
Nash is good, but he's more erratic with his shot selection and is often NOT under control.
It doesn't hurt when he had Finley(when he was still in his prime), and Dirk on the squad.


I'm not a huge Marbury fan, but injuries were more of a reason Jersey didn't do as well.
Also, don't forget how well a Suns team with Marbury, Marion, and a rookie Amare did against the Spurs in the first round.

I'm not saying Nash is a bad player, but he seems to be the new 'overrated' guy in the league imo.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sweet_constipation</b>!
> Oh please.
> Nash is good, but he's more erratic with his shot selection and is often NOT under control.
> .


That's quite a bold statement considering that Nash with the exception of Cassell shoots MUCH better from the field than just about any other starting PG. He shoots from 3 like most other PGs shoot overall.

Those other PGs must have very poor shot selection if Nash gets bashed because of that already.

And Nash doesn't even shoot that much.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

Nash is an excellent fit for Phoenix. He has a pass-first mentality so he will happily kick the ball inside to Marion & Amare whenever possible. And once the defense starts collapsing on those two, he can drain 3-pointers with 41% accuracy. It's also a good thing when a team's primary ball-handler shoots 91% from the free-throw line. However, his defense is suspect as he comes from Dallas.

Marbury is a better fit for New York, mainly because his teammates are god awful.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I'd much rather have Marbury on my team.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Stephon Marbury. He is a great player, a more complete player than Nash, imo. The only thing Nash has on him is shooting. Stephon is a way better creator, and penetrator. He is arguably better than Nash in terms of playmaking. He is a league leader in apg for a reason guys. Not only that he's also a leader in points. He also plays more defense, as Nash is infamous for being abysmal on the defensive end.

The reason the suns didn't do well last year was because the West was simply too stacked. Other than the playoff teams you had jazz AND blazers who were at the very worst, respectable teams. It's just so hard to win over 40 games in this conference, not to mention make the playoffs.

Starbury took them to the playoffs once, even gave the champs of 03 a run for their money in the first round. Having a quiet off season where they also traded away veteran/hussle guy outlaw and big body tsakalidas hurt as well.


----------

